# Full moon coyote activity



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I been trying to keep an eye on the full moon over the winter and the amount of howls/yips I hear. Ive noticed a few days before and a few days after a full moon I hear more activity than any other time of the month. My uncle lives out by shenago lake, we were talking and he said he's noticed the samething. With the full moon approaching on the 6th I'm going to try to get out all week and see if im on to something or just crazy.. Any thoughts?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

took the fox pro out to 2 different areas tonight and didnt get any response. full moon 4 days away.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tried it again tonight, 2 different spots before dark. both myself and my uncle thought we saw someting in the same area after we were done with one hunt and were talking about it. then i headed to a different area after dark, first 1st spot i hit, nothing. then i moved about 1/2 mile away and after the first series of male howls, i scanned the field and saw a set of eyes, they looked at me for about 30 sec then were gone. i wasnt sure what it was so i didnt shoot. then did the female howl for a few minutes, waited a bit and scanned the field again, this time the eyes were closer. i saw it turn and start moving and it looked to have a dog shape body. i still wasnt sure, so i didnt shoot. never saw anything else and didnt hear anything all day. the clouds are messing up my moon hunting:Sback at it tomorrow,


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

have u tried any other calls??? not just howls??? i want too see some success/photos!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> have u tried any other calls??? not just howls??? i want too see some success/photos!


ive tried the coyote death cry, pup distress, female challenge call, cottontail distress, the jack rabbit one, racoon distress amd the crow fight. crow fight brought in 7 crows.lol. all these were during the day, ive only used howls and coyote locator calls after dark.

i also been having trouble identifying targets. last night i was 99% sure it was a yote, but not 100% so i didnt shoot. the "spill" from the XLR-250 has been making a red cloud in the scope. i remember Bulldawg putting a halo on his light or his scope. so i hunted down his post on it, found it to be put on the light and thats what i did today. went down to the basement and gave it a test run and its looking good. used a cheerio box and some duct tape. thanks Bulldawg


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

It's amazing what duct tape will do ............. The halo looks great and glad to hear it is going to work well . Earlier in the season I was having trouble figuring out what sounds I wanted to use and how to use them . The best advice I got from a professional coyote hunter was to "make a story out of your calling " . The more I thought about it the more it made sense . I went through all my calls and then wrote down a sequence to play them in to make that "story" . Like I would start with a "chatter howl" , then a "female invitation howl" , wait a few minutes , male challenge howl . Then sit for 15 minutes . Start back up with a "male challenge" again , followed by a coyote pup distress . The more you think about it , it will make sense . It made a big difference in the responses I got from coyotes . But once again you plain old distress sounds might work too . Not sure how long you are staying on stands at night either , but I have been sitting for at least an hour at night . In early march I had sat and called for 20 mins , then sat in silence for the next 40 mins . I made one last call before I got up and instantly I had one cut me off in the middle of my call . He was very close , never did come in though . But he was taking his good old time coming in though . Good luck , hope to see some pics .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yea, im probably not sitting long enough, tomorrow im going to try to sit longer. tonight i went back to that field where i saw eyes last night and called using the female howl, but i didnt see or hear anything. i packed up and headed to another public hunting area where ive heard them when out gigging. the very first field i set up in and called with the female howl. i got in and just sat there for about 5 minutes. i then let the howling begin. let it go just for a few minutes then hit mute. almost instantly i heard "yip.......yipyip" it was close, but it sounded like it was across the road behind me a couple hundred yards. i just sat there for a few minutes then scanned the field, nothing. so i let the howling begin again for a few minutes. hit mute and listened, nothing. i sat there about 5 more minutes and scanned again. nothing. i moved to a dove hunting field that runs along a thicket and river bottom, ive heard several of them in here last year all at once and could see the field great with this moon, so i felt pretty good. i set the call about 30 feet out infront and to my right in the field. i got my back up against a tree about 15' in off the road, with my back towards the road and facing the field.. i used the lightning jack call this time. i let the squeeling go for a good 5 minutes, started low and worked my way up to a volume of 8. i hit mute and just a few seconds later i heard something(s) running down the road, as they got closer i could hear loud panting (haaahaaahaaa) then i see something(s) run thru the weeds to my right and straight at the call, just as i click off the safety, they started barking... man.. i clicked on the light and saw 2 dogs, i yelled "get outta here" and they took off running. my heart hasnt beat that fast in a long time no coyote tonight but man i had a good night, an exciting night. tomorrow im going to wait till after midnight to go. oh yea, the halo works great


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Its amazing how coyote hunting will get ya pumped up like that . After all my years of deer , and turkey hunting nothing compares to calling in a coyote or even hearing one respond to your calls at night like that . I REALLY love my bowhunting in the fall , but might have to cut it short next winter to start coyote hunting . I usually dont like the cold temps and lots of snow , but am hopeful we get that next year to make the yote hunting better . Might still get out a time or two , actually I went out two weeks ago all night and didnt hear or see squat . So hopefully the full moon will help .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i wasnt able to get out thursday because of work. i made it out last night (fri). went out to mosquito and set up right beside the game refuge. i didnt do anything for about 15 minutes but sit there. then i started with the female howls. did my series and waited in silence. about 10 minutes later, i did the series again and waited. then all of a sudden the whole place erupted. geese honking and flying everywhere. i figured that was a good sign because something musta jumped them. i sat there scanning the fields for another 20 minutes, made a coyote death call, waited and left. whatever it was, wasnt no more.

so i headed to another public hunting area. this time i set up beside a plowed under soybean field that had thickets on both side. again when i got situated, i didnt do anything for 15 or so minutes. i tried the coyote locator, nothing but dogs barking off in the distance. i then went to the female howl and could hear cows in the distance now.lol. i sat there for a while and did a series of calls again. all in all i sat there well over an hour and all i heard was dogs, cows and an owl hooted when i hit the red fox distress. 

im working midnight shift tonight and tomorrow and wont make it out. so monday will be my next time out... i must be doing something wrong, but i cant figure out what it is, but i will.. im starting to think i might go chase something a little easier to catch next week to build my confidence back up


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Try female bigfoot in heat call , works great . Gets em every time  
Leave the foxpro at home and take your hand calls , for something different .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BIGFOOT... I wish bigfoot would come snoopin' around me, id be a rich man  

I went out last night for an hour exactly. I was overlooking a freshly plowed field by shanego public hunting. I didn't hear or see anything. I used the lightning jack exclusively...


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Gonna head out thursday evening for a few hours , the wife and daughter arent going to be home . Gonna sneak out to coyote hunt and see if I can roost some turkeys . Kill two birds with one stone , missing my night hunting though. Since I got back to work , I havent been able to get out .


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

It seems like coyote hunting in the east sure isnt like out west. I watch the shows,,,, go out expecting similar reactions, and come home disappointed. But I have called them in, its a fun experience when you have that first yote in shooting range.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i went out tonight after work just to call and see if i got any response. i went out to the grand river wildlife area and used the coyote locator call in 3 different areas. i didnt get one response. think im gonna pack it in for a few weeks and take a break.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a yote suggestion ez....I am not a fan of the electronic calls....I think yote's can tell the difference unless its a ridiculously priced one....Im all about the hand/mouth calls....you can also overcall as well.....coyote's are smart....when they're hearing multiple different calls from one area they tend to think something is up....one thing to try is buying a decoy.....also scent.....chunk of meat or some sort.....fish guts? Thats huge. A lot of your calling may have brought one in...especially sitting in an open field they may be sitting on the outskirts scanning the field trying to see whats making the call before they come out in the open....so u need to be careful on your movement and the calling.....when doing mouth calls I like to sit on my knees "when ground hunting" hunch over close to the ground and move my body in all directions.....calling off to my left and then to the right and behind me....especially with a rabbit in distress. Thats always been our ticket when hunting. Hopefully you have better luck.....seeing all these negative posts have made me want to get out and stick one....knowing my like i'll have the next negative post haha

another thing too is what bulldawg said....making a story out of it....also....when doing a mouth/hand call.....think like you're the animal....a rabbit in distress especially "i know its my fav lol" if ur an injured rabbit getting chased....ud go nuts....screaming frantically....then getting winded and out of breath....so the screams get shorter and quieter.....then to almost nothing with a random short quiet cry....then nothing.....it's all in being the bait!


----------

